# any soft light substrates beside laterite?



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm growing a very fine grass plant. it sends 1" runners to establish a new root ball, however my current 2mm quartz substrate interferes with the runners that in turn grow back onto themselves and then establish the new root ball in the same place as the parent plant. so every Month I have to uproot the grass, pull the new plants away from their parent, and replant everything. since I can clearly see the rigid 1" runner between plants, I know the grass would spread on it's own if it had a soft and light weight substrate. this grass was indigenous to a soft clay substrate in nature, so I'd like to duplicate that environment without the clouding and algae headaches of exposed laterite. I've read how ADA Aqua Soil powder is relatively light, but I was hoping to find a cheaper and preferably inert course sand size alternative. any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

If you want inert substrate you might want to check out the caribsea products. They have several fine grain silica based sands. (.1mm)

http://www.caribsea.com/pages/products/super_nat.html

I use the Black Tahitian Moon sand which is .1-.2mm.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm currently using Carib Sea's Peace River, so I am familiar with their product line.
My problem is these substrates are still too heavy for this fine grass to propagate.
I need something as soft and light as clay, but without the headaches of real clay.
I would rather not use fine grain sand, as they cause problems with fish and filters.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I hesitate to suggest this, but if light weight is what you mean by light, zeolite sand is very light weight, and the swimming pool filter version is made up of particles averaging less than a mm in diameter. Unfortunately there is little or no experience with using that product as a substrate. In theory it would work very well, but until it gets used a few times I wouldn't say it is usable. It is inert, and cheap, and if you are just experimenting this would be a good thing to experiment with.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/science-aquatic-substrates/44545-zeolite-sand.html

it's an interesting idea. I'm especially compelled by it's course grain size.
aren't you worried the high porosity may trap too much nitrate in the gravel?
it's unlikely I'd find it here locally, and shipping it always doubles the price
so I doubt I can try it anytime soon. I look forward to reading your progress.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

If you can get your hands on a sample of Soil Master Select, it's much lighter than most similar substrates out there. It's light enough as well so that if it's still not fine enough for you you could probably take a mallet to it to crush to smaller particles even further.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

for others considering such issues,
you should review Joe Hoetzl's sight;
http://www.geocities.com/jhoetzl/tank/substrates/substratechallenge.htm


----------

